# 1964 Lemans HO brake booster



## eric1967 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just purchased a 1964 Lemans HO. The brake booster is painted black. I is this correct or should it be gold cad plated? Thanks Eric


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

It should be cad plated.


----------



## eric1967 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

6T5: Man, that is a good looking car. What's in it? We need to know!
Jeff


----------

